# Shackles



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Perhaps when shackle space is only running at 80% , there will be less to No corona in the plants And producers then have the markets advantage too.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Not a chance. When there is a reduction on the kill floor the packing plants are at a supreme advantage. They can offer less and know someone has animals that need to go. They pay less and there will be increased prices at the supermarket. Market advantage? Nope producers just get paid less, IF they can even get a bid. Our two largest plants shut down in Alberta this week. For every day they are down it backs up the system for a week when they start up. When Cargil in High River, AB shut down this week fat cattle fell $500 a head. You really need to get current on your info.


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

The govt here will figure out that less workers in the plant equals more space per worker. 
Thus reducing plant capacities by 20 to 30%.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

"The govt here will figure out"-NOW THAT IS A FUNNY!


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

There's 2 much money in this trading cheap workers lives for meat processing services. 
Thus big corporate packers will not figure it out on their own.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Only way to run at 80% and keep current is have more plants which take a couple yrs to build.


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

That's correct.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Just remember bigger is always better! NOT!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> Just remember bigger is always better! NOT!


I'm in your camp, then I read this piece that I found rather interesting about why we import beef and the value of large packers.

https://u.osu.edu/beef/2020/05/06/thoughts-concerning-the-u-s-beef-industry/

Even though it was published by Ohio State University and written by a professor from University of Georgia, I might have to re-think my position a little. 

Larry


----------

